# VW Amarok R Style



## merog (Mar 8, 2006)

Here are some pictures of the concept car/truck


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

:thumbup::beer: It's a shame that Volkswagen will never release them here in the states!!


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

vr6fanatic said:


> :thumbup::beer: It's a shame that Volkswagen will never release them here in the states!!


Because the USA assesses a 25% tariff on non-NAFTA imported trucks.


----------

